# Le Mans Classic



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone here is going to Le Mans Classic next week?

Alan


----------



## Nodge (Aug 31, 2006)

I am, on Bleu Nord campsite, iv'e been to every Le mans for the last 10 years but this is my first classic

John


----------



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

Tell me more. Is it similar to the historics at Monaco? Does it get much of a following?

What about a forum for motor and bike racing?

Trevor


----------



## Nodge (Aug 31, 2006)

Its only every 2 years, got 120.000 in 2010 and apparently more ticket sold for this years event. I have never been to the Monaco historic but I imagine its similar


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Nodge said:


> I am, on Bleu Nord campsite, iv'e been to every Le mans for the last 10 years but this is my first classic
> 
> John


This is my first - looking forward to three days of unashamed nostalgia. And maybe a beer or two!

Will also be on Bleu Nord

X 8)

Alan


----------



## Nodge (Aug 31, 2006)

Is anybody actually there yet? i'm curious about the availability of electric on Bleu Nord


----------

